# What to do with these...



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

Just throw them away? At $15 a piece it would be nice to know if there is a way to get a good edge back on these carbide cutters. Has anyone tried it? Is it easy to do or is it just easier to get another cutter at $15 a piece. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 25, 2013)

Put the cutter upside down on a diamond hone and rub for awhile.  It will not be new but may give a little more life.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 25, 2013)

I can sharpen those for you. $5 each plus a couple bucks for return shipping. Sound reasonable? I use a diamond wheel on a tool and cutter grinder at the shop I work at.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 25, 2013)

or don't pay $14.99 apiece for them...

Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for the offer Paul. 





GoodTurns said:


> or don't pay $14.99 apiece for them...
> 
> Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling



Jon, I guess these are what you use?  They work as good or good enough?  What size is a replacement for the cutters I pictured?  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 25, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> or don't pay $14.99 apiece for them...
> 
> Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling


 
These work great and just as good in my opinion. I use and abuse them. They work on acrylics, burl wood and tru-stone just fine with no problems.
Now if im going to turn a tru-stone blank, i do make sure i have a fresh edge, other than that i will use the crap out of one cutter. It's the only tool i use, even for going from square to round

P.S. - i use the cutters that are marked "BT" they are a radius not square

But, the ones you have can be sharpened with a diamond hone and a little water.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 25, 2013)

*ref:What to do with these...*

I get mine from Oella Saw and Tool. For what you say you pay for 2 inserts, you can get 10. Quite a few places sell them.

Ray


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 25, 2013)

When my cutters get too dull to turn wood or acrylic, I mount them in a separate handle just for turning stone inlay.  Get's a lot more life out of them.  I do a lot of turquoise infill and they work fine for that when they are too dull for wood or acrylic.  By dressing them from time to time with a diamond hone, I can use them for a long time on stone.

I also buy the BT radius inserts from global tooling.  $26 for a box of ten


----------



## commercialbuilder (Oct 25, 2013)

I use the card size diamond sharpeners and get a renewed edge fairly fast that will last almost as long as the new ones. I have resharpened the same cutters three times so far.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad I asked the question. Thanks for the input.


----------



## redneckmedic (Oct 25, 2013)

longbeard said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > or don't pay $14.99 apiece for them...
> ...



I must be blind, I looked everywhere for a radius "BT" and couldn't find it in the home or product page.... a little help for a dumb redneck pls


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

Matthew, I just emailed the company to see what is suitable to replace the same size as the Ci2 R2. If I get a response before IAP members can respond I'll let you know.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 25, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> or don't pay $14.99 apiece for them...
> 
> Carbide Insert Knives - Global Tooling



Assuming you need them in MOQ = 50!


----------



## longbeard (Oct 25, 2013)

Click on the link above, 11th one down from the top...
John, all cutters are marked per knife sold in boxes of 10.
Only one that has red letters " knives marked BT"


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 25, 2013)

redneckmedic said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > GoodTurns said:
> ...






  For  "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal (Helical) Heads -- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge -  Radius Faces 
 100mm face radius - 15mm x 15mm x  2.5mm. Fits "Byrd" Shelix ® Heads - Byrd Ref. P/N 1791212 (Priced per  knife, sold in boxes of 10.) *Knives marked with 'BT' *


----------



## longbeard (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for the link Sharon, im on my phone and couldnt do that.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

Just placed an order. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 25, 2013)

Are you sure the mentioned cutter will fit on a EWT mini rougher?  I just checked a new cutter and it measured around 11mm.  The one shown is 15mm.

After some searches here I found what I need here:  http://eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only 

He has the cutters for the EWT mini rougher 3 for $18 and $3 shipping.  Half the price of what Woodcraft wants for the EWT replacement cutters.   I can live with that.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

The following is the companies response to my email inquiry. I ordered already. Guess I will find out. 
Their response:

I'm pretty sure this cutter has a 2" or 50mm radius on the face and the
closest thing we have has a 4" or 100mm radius. The part number for our
cutter is IC2515154-4100, $2.61 ea. Sold in boxes of 10.

15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm with a 4" radius, C-3 carbide.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 25, 2013)

Is the EWT mini rougher the same size as CSUSA's pen tool?


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sharon, those are the same ones I get from Oella Saw and Tool.

your ref:  For "Byrd" Shelix ® Journal (Helical) Heads -- 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4-edge - Radius Faces 
100mm face radius - 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm. Fits "Byrd" Shelix ® Heads

Ray


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 25, 2013)

PSNCO said:


> Are you sure the mentioned cutter will fit on a EWT mini rougher?  I just checked a new cutter and it measured around 11mm.  The one shown is 15mm.
> 
> After some searches here I found what I need here:  Big Guy Productions -
> 
> He has the cutters for the EWT mini rougher 3 for $18 and $3 shipping.  Half the price of what Woodcraft wants for the EWT replacement cutters.   I can live with that.



Yes, that is the "R4" cutter. It is the one I prefer.  I don't know where you can get the R2 cutters at a reasonable price.

Sharon


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 25, 2013)

sbwertz said:


> PSNCO said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure the mentioned cutter will fit on a EWT mini rougher?  I just checked a new cutter and it measured around 11mm.  The one shown is 15mm.
> ...



Sharon,

   Second one:
*NEW! 2R2  10.7MM Radius SQUARE CUTTER (Pack of 3)
*

This  cutter replaces another manufacturer's cutter for a small device.  The  cutter is square but with a slightly radiused center.  It's 10.7 mm  square and 1.7mm thick.  Each package of three (3) cutters comes with  three (3) proper sized stainless steel screws. Each order includes $3.00  for shipping to the USA.

$18.00


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 25, 2013)

If you order them from Big Guy Productions (Capn Eddie) it is $3 shipping/ order.  Order 3 cutters, $3 shipping, order 30 cutters $3 shipping.

Paypal will charge you $3 for every set of cutters you add, but he refunds the difference.


----------



## panamag8or (Oct 27, 2013)

These links are great for the square cutters, but how about the round ones?


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 27, 2013)

panamag8or said:


> These links are great for the square cutters, but how about the round ones?



Big guy productions link has both. Take a look.


----------



## panamag8or (Oct 27, 2013)

kovalcik said:


> panamag8or said:
> 
> 
> > These links are great for the square cutters, but how about the round ones?
> ...


I see that now, thanks. I bookmarked it.


----------



## mrmartyking (Oct 28, 2013)

Are these inserts from Global equivalent in sharpness and performance to the ones from Easy Wood? Does Global also happen to have the round one?


----------

